# [Solved] Can't post in the for sale/wanted sections



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

Hi,

I started a thread in the Wanted forum and replied a couple of times, but I now don't appear to be able to post in the For Sale and Wanted section at all. Can anyone shed any light on why this might be?

Thanks, Jamie


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

I am now abI am now able to post in the For Sale and Wanted section, maybe I just needed to post somewhere else first.


----------



## Kahweol (Apr 26, 2016)

I seem to have the same problem... even though I've been a member for a while. An issue with the new forum layout perhaps?


----------



## Kahweol (Apr 26, 2016)

yep... a single post seems to have fixed it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Info here about posting in For Sale:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/11014-coffee-forums-uk-classifieds-usage-guidelines/?do=embed


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@Tait will update the criteria. I understand there could be an additional requirement of a recent post


----------



## victorialoc (Jun 7, 2019)

hope admin will update soon.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

1 Post = Spam


----------



## duckduckgoose (Jul 1, 2019)

I have the same problem. I guess I need to post 5 times


----------



## bkyrevolution (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm having the same problem now. Haven't been actively on the forum for a few months, so hopefully this post will sort it.


----------



## gwinch (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes me too, have a couple of bits for sale so hopefully this post sorts it out


----------

